# Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI



## Innovindils (19. Mai 2017)

*Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Guten Abend, ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar, vor ein paar tagen hing sich mein PC auf ich bekam ein Schwarzes Bild und die Lüfter der Graka drehten hoch als ich den PC neu startete wurde mir die Desktop Auflösung nur noch in 1024x768 (vorher 1920x1080 angezeigt also schaute ich in die ''Bildschirmauflösung'' nach um sie wieder hoch zu stellen dort werden aber nur noch 800x600 und 1024x768 angezeigt, in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung habe ich genau das gleich. Wen ich aber ein DVI anstelle des HDMI Kabels benutze kann ich die Auflösung auf 1920x1080 hoch stellen. Ich habe schon ein paar HDMI Kabel getestet, die Graka ausgetauscht, Grafik treiber überprüft und das Betriebssystem ( Win7) neu aufgespielt aber das Problem besteht weiterhin. Hätte jemand noch eine Idee? Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*



Innovindils schrieb:


> Hätte jemand noch eine Idee?.


Gib mal bitte Hard- und Software an.


----------



## Innovindils (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

---Tower PC---
Prozessor: Intel Sandy Bridge i3-2100 2x3,10GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: Elixir 2x4GB DDR3 1333Mhz
Netzteil: Be Quiet System Power 7 / BQ SU7-450W
Mainboard: ASRock H61M/U3S3 Sockel 1155 Mikro ATX DDR3
OnBoard Grafik: Intel HD 2000
Festplatte 1 SSD: OCZ Agility 3 / SATA-3 120GB
Festplatte 2 HDD: Seagate Barracuda / SATA-3 7200.10rmp 250GB
Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2048MB GDDR5
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 SATA
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

---Ein- & Ausgabegeräte--
Monitor: Packard Bell Viseo 243Dabid 24" LED 1080p
Tastertur: Saitek Eclipse Litetouch
Maus : Trust GXT 152

---Test Grafikkarten---
Grafikkarte 2: Sparkle GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1024MB GDDR5
Grafikkarte 3: Nvidia GeForce 9600 GS


----------



## Innovindils (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Auf 1920x1080p lief es mit der GTX 560 Ti die GTX 650 Ti Boost hatte ich mir vor 2 Tagen gekauft weil ich dachte es Wäre die Graka aber wie beschrieben besteht das Problem weiterhin. An Software ist nicht mehr wirklich was drauf weil ich ja das BS neu aufgespielt habe.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Musst du zwingend nutzen?
Wenn nein, einfach DVI nehmen.


----------



## Innovindils (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Könnte man zwar machen aber es ist drotzdem komisch das es nicht mehr funktioniert und ich mag lieber HDMI nutzen. Irgendwie muss sich das doch fixen lassen. Noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Innovindils (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Bevor der vor fall mit dem aufhängen des PC war wurde auch der Name des Monitors unter der ''Bildschirmauflösung-->Anzeige'' angezeigt jetzt steht da nur noch ''1. Anzeigegerät auf HDMI''. Unter DVI wird auch der Name des Monitors wieder angezeigt.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Hast du schon ein anderen Bildschirm versucht? Denn wenn du Kabel und sogar Grafikkarte ausgetauscht hast bleibt ja nur noch der Bildschirm selber übrig.
Irgendwie wird ja durch den verwendeten Bildschirm die Auflösung übernommen, denn wechsel ich von mein Full-HD Monitor zu mein UHD-Fernseher, ändert sich ja auch innerhalb von Windows und Nvidia die Auflösung dazu.

Aber genaues kann ich dir jetzt dazu auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Innovindils (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Nein, ein anderen Monitor hatte ich nicht getestet. Müsste wen der HDMI Eingang des Monitors defekt ist normalerweise gar kein Bild mehr darüber angezeigt werden? Und wie geschrieben trat das Problem ja erst nach einen PC freez auf daher denke ich nicht das es an dem Monitor liegt, der müsste von sowas ja eigentlich nicht betroffen sein.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Wie gesagt, genaueres kann ich dir dazu nicht sagen, aber die Auflösung wird bestimmt nicht durch das Kabel übermittelt, da müsste schon was anderes mit dem Bildschirm nicht stimmen.
Vielleicht mal falls möglich die Einstellungen am Monitor zurück setzen und auch mal vom Netz nehmen, da durch Standby immer noch Spannung vorhanden ist.


----------



## Innovindils (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Hab ich schon gemacht, hatte alle Stecker gezogen und den Monitor zurück gesetzt.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist halt gross, dass irgendwas mit dem Monitor bzw den HDMI Anschluss nicht stimmt.
Wie gesagt, ich würde einfach DVI nutzen.
Durch HDMI hast du keine Vorteile, teilweise sogar Nachteile.
ZB kein voller RGB Bereich, ausser du stellst ihn manuell in der Nvidia Systemsteurung ein.


----------



## Innovindils (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Gilt das auch wen ich  ein VGA Kabel mit DVI Adapter nutze?
Sprich ''Graka-->DVI Adapter-->VGA Kabel-->Monitor''


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Kannst du im OSD Menü des Monitors noch was umstellen bei der Eingangsquelle?

Ist DDC im Menü aktiviert?Wegen plug & play Fähigkeit.


----------



## Innovindils (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Dort gibt es nur das Menü OSD-Dauer und das steht auf 10.


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

OSD=On screen display Da gibs doch Einstellungen wie Sprache und zb. Input=Eingang dort mal schauen nach HDMI 
Ist DDC im Menü aktiviert?Wegen plug & play Fähigkeit.
Ich meinte nicht die Option OSD selber 
Hab hier das Manual:http://global-download.packardbell....O243D&OS=ALL&LC=de&BC=PACKARD BELL&SC=EMEA_8P


----------



## Innovindils (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Der Eingang steht auf HDMI und DDC/CI ist aktiv ACM ist aus (was auch immer das sein mag^^). Mal noch mal die frage wegen dem DVI Adapter mit dem VGA Kabel, hat man da Leistung's verlust im vergleich zu einen ''reinen'' DVI Kabel?


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Naja wie bereits erwähnt hat man mit DVI keine Nachteile,wenn es damit funktioniert würde ich halt den nutzen und keine weiteren Baustellen aufmachen.Hauptsache du kannst Windows installieren
es gibt einen Treiber aber nur für Win 8:Support Download
http://global-download.packardbell....O243D&OS=ALL&LC=de&BC=PACKARD BELL&SC=EMEA_8P


----------



## Innovindils (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Also kein hat man auch mit Adapter keinen verlust? Ich daute das mal als ja.
Das Problem mit dem HDMI ist drotzdem komisch vor allem da es ja wie beschrieben nach einen PC frezz aufgetreten ist. Irgendwie muss sich das doch Fixen lassen :-/
Aber danke für die vielen Antworten ich werde jetzt ins Bett gehen und mich hier Morgen noch mal melden. Nachti


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Warum Adapter?Monitor als auch die Grakas von dir haben doch beide DVI oder?


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*



Innovindils schrieb:


> Netzteil: Be Quiet System Power 7 / BQ SU7-450W


Wie alt ist das?

Sind die Lüfter und Kühler sauber?
Welcher CPU-Lüfter wird benutzt (mitgelieferter oder extra)?



Innovindils schrieb:


> Monitor: Packard Bell Viseo 243Dabid 24" LED 1080p


Packard Bell ist mir schon mal als Monitor ausgestiegen mit defekter Platine, aber das war ein Vorgängermodell.
Bei PB gibt es einen Monitortreiber:
http://global-download.packardbell....O243D&OS=ALL&LC=de&BC=PACKARD BELL&SC=EMEA_8P  <- Klick für Download.

Hast Du den installiert?

Ansonsten kannst Du das DVI-Kabel weiterbenutzen.
Ich habs auch an meinem LG 22-Zöller mit einwandfreiem Bild und funktionierender Auflösungsanpassung bei Duplizierung zum TV z.B.

Adapter würde ich keine verwenden bei beidseitig vorhandenen DVI-Buchsen, das sind nur zusätzliche Fehlerquellen.


----------



## Innovindils (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Warum Adapter?Monitor als auch die Grakas von dir haben doch beide DVI oder?



Ja haben schon beide DVI Anschlüsse ich hab aber kein DVI kabel nur VGA und einen DVI Adapter


----------



## Innovindils (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie alt ist das?
> 
> Sind die Lüfter und Kühler sauber?
> Welcher CPU-Lüfter wird benutzt (mitgelieferter oder extra)?
> ...



Das NT ist ca. 2 Jahre alt, der PC wurde erst Gereinigt und neue Wärmeleitpasste auf den CPU geschmiert der Lüfter davon ist der Standart Intel Lüfter aber an der Wärmeentwiklung kann es nicht Liegen die springt auch unter voll last nicht über 60 grad hatte ich nämlich wegen eines anderen Problems schon mit Temp core getestet.
Der Treiber ist für Win8 ich benutze Win7.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*



Innovindils schrieb:


> Der Treiber ist für Win8 ich benutze Win7.


 Der Treiber geht auch für Windows 7:


> ;PKB_Viseo243D.INF 01/03/2013 Ver. 1.0
> ; INF File for Windows 8/Windows 7


, steht jedenfalls so in der Inf-Datei.


----------



## Innovindils (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Ah, ok danke ich werde sobalt mein neues NT da ist es noch mal mit dem Treiber versuchen.


----------



## Innovindils (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Ich hab jetzt alles versucht Graka treiber, Monitor treiber usw. aber bis jetzt hat nichts gefunzt... sonst noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Schwarzseher (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

DVI Kabel probieren


----------



## Innovindils (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Das ist doch nicht normal das ich kein HDMI mehr nutzen kann nur weil sich der PC mal aufhängt, das mus man doch i-wie fixen können.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Wenn der Anschluss am Monitor kaputt ist, ist er nun mal kaputt.


----------



## Mitchpuken (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Hat das HDMI-Kabel vielleicht Kontakt mit der Blende und verursacht so eletrische Störungen? Beim Einbau der Grafikkarte hat man ein paar Millimeter Spielraum.


----------



## Innovindils (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Ich hatte mir ja eine neue Graka gekauft weil ich dachte das Problem geht davon aus und bei beiden war/ist eigentlich genug spielraum so dass der Anschluss des Kabels ohne Probleme rein geht. Wie schon gesagt trat das Problem erst nach einen PC crash ohne Bluescreen auf. Gib es noch irgendwo einstellungsmöglich für die auflössung auser die, über die Win Systemsteuerung und die Nvidia Systemsteuerung?


----------



## Innovindils (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn der Anschluss am Monitor kaputt ist, ist er nun mal kaputt.



Es ist doch aber komisch das es nach einen PC crash auftrit das sollte ja eigentlich keine auswirkung auf den Monitor haben oder?


----------



## JoM79 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Warum sollte es da nicht auftreten? 
Gerade weil etwas kaputt geht, hast du nen Fehler und er stürzt ab.


----------



## Innovindils (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Warum sollte der PC Crashen wen der HDMI anschluss am Monitor den Geißt aufgibt?
Gibt es vielleicht ein Programm mit dem sich sowas überprüfen lässt bzw man die Auflösung einstellen kann?
Sry das ich da so hinterher bin, finds einfach nur komisch.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Was glaubst du wohl was passiert, wenn du nen Kurzschluss am HDMI Anschluss hast? 
Der ist ja nicht lokal auf den Anschluss begrenzt.


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Was für eine max Auflösung hast du eigl. mit der IGPU hattest du das schonmal getestet?


----------



## Innovindils (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Da es Intel HD Graphics 2000 ist denke ich 2560x1600 aber getestet hab ich das nicht.


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Ja würde ich aber mal machen,dann könntest du Monitor und Hdmi Kabel ja schonmal ausschliessen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Er hat doch schon mehrere Karten und Kabel getestet.


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Auch mit der Onboard Grafik?
Wenn er auch schon andere Grakas getestet hat Ok.
Einen Dvi Kabel könnte man sich ja auch mal günstig besorgen,wenn nötig gebraucht in einen Computer Laden


----------



## JoM79 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*

Mit DVI funktioniert es ja.


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI*



Innovindils schrieb:


> Ja haben schon beide DVI Anschlüsse ich hab aber kein DVI kabel nur VGA und einen DVI Adapter


Dachte der hätte keins.


----------

